
I must admit this keyboard cam is clever. Made me shake my head in respect - usermac
http://bgr.com/2018/02/25/huawei-matebook-x-pro-release-date-price-specs/
======
dvddgld
Now that is cool... and reminds me how few innovations laptop design has seen

